

Embrace and Extend: Google's efforts to replace every part of the Web stack - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/embrace_and_extend/

======
teyc
There are two ways to read this.

1\. Google is getting overconfident that it can out-execute HTML+JS developers
and get traction.

2\. Google is still in a startup mode, dabbling with new ideas.

~~~
bergie
I was originally going with 1., but then started leaning more towards the
"Google is in panic mode" theory

